
Comparison of encrypted Git remote implementations (2017) - rmedaer
http://ptspts.blogspot.com/2017/10/comparison-of-encrypted-git-remote.html?m=1
======
znpy
I see git-crypt missing from the comparison

~~~
rmedaer
It might be interesting to answer the same questions for `git-crypt`!

I also listen to `git-secrets`... but I don't know much more!

------
lostmsu
Can somebody explain how collaboration works in conjunction with encrypt
locally before push?

~~~
diroussel
You use a shared key I guess.

I had a look how keybase does it [1] but they don't say in that blog post. But
in their post about encyrpted group chat and chat bots they do say there is a
shred key for the group caht.

[1] - [https://keybase.io/blog/encrypted-git-for-
everyone](https://keybase.io/blog/encrypted-git-for-everyone)

